# ATV push type mower deck images



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Attached are some images of the homemade mower deck thats mounted to the front of an ATV. Power is 14 hp electric start, cuts 54".

Only thing missin on these images is the spacers on top of the support wheel spindles (various sized thickness of round stock used to adjust wheel height, the angle iron trim around the deck to side joint, and the ignition switch/ throttle assembly which is mounted on the deck on a stantion that extends up and back towards the ATV on a piece of 2" sq tube so it can be started and controlled from on the ATV , and and also serves as a hookup for the bat power connection to the ATV's battery. Also not in the image is the sway bar links to take out sideways play during use, which are nothing more than tye typical turnbuckle type links mounted from the mower mount on the front of the ATV to the mowers deck itself, oh and the thing has to be painted yet, but that will be done at my friends house. We are thinking of having RHINO liner applied on the top and under the deck.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

*Belt drive on mower deck*

Image of belt drive and belt tensioner assembly. We are thinking of adding a centrifugal clutch to the mower, but in a way its not really needed, as the motor easily starts up with tension load on the belts, and in a way there is no need to have it running at idle speed if its not in use.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

*Front View*

We may have to extend the exhasut pipe a bit more forward but its all we had to work with at this time. The fuel tank appears to be mounted by a single support, but its actually attached to brackets on the engine cowling as well, asnd has a rubber isolation mount where it connects to the deck support. The motor mount plate is slotted for 2" overall travel for belt adjustments etc. To manually release tension on the belt, you place a 3/4" wrench on a hex shpaed piece of steel welded to the middle of the tensioner assembly (2 pulleys mounted side by side directly in front of motor with spring attached to it, and just pull forward, and then you can drop a pin or screwdriver into two holes to hold it forward, so you can replace belt etc without working against the belt tension if need be.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Looks Great*

Chipmaker I believe you can make anything you want why buy it when you can make it.:clap: :clap: I have one question when its hook up to the ATV is it hard to steer i see you have the four wheels that swivel but is it still hard to turn:question: 
Jody


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Looks like a real quality job.
Rod


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Looks Great*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Chipmaker I believe you can make anything you want why buy it when you can make it.:clap: :clap: I have one question when its hook up to the ATV is it hard to steer i see you have the four wheels that swivel but is it still hard to turn:question:
> Jody *



No its not hard to steer at all. Its actually pretty hard to tell its even on the ATV. The ATV is a Honda Foreman IIRC, as I am not into ATv's so I don;t really remember all that much about the particular ATV its mounted on. The biggest issue is manuverability, as its about the same as a bush hog, its just not made for tight places, but thats something he can live with where he is using it. May add an attach point so it can be pulled if need be at a later date, but so far my friend is thrilled with it mounted out front.


----------



## lilgreenmachine (Jun 29, 2011)

Chipmaker said:


> Attached are some images of the homemade mower deck thats mounted to the front of an ATV. Power is 14 hp electric start, cuts 54".
> 
> Only thing missin on these images is the spacers on top of the support wheel spindles (various sized thickness of round stock used to adjust wheel height, the angle iron trim around the deck to side joint, and the ignition switch/ throttle assembly which is mounted on the deck on a stantion that extends up and back towards the ATV on a piece of 2" sq tube so it can be started and controlled from on the ATV , and and also serves as a hookup for the bat power connection to the ATV's battery. Also not in the image is the sway bar links to take out sideways play during use, which are nothing more than tye typical turnbuckle type links mounted from the mower mount on the front of the ATV to the mowers deck itself, oh and the thing has to be painted yet, but that will be done at my friends house. We are thinking of having RHINO liner applied on the top and under the deck.


how much are you asking


----------



## lilgreenmachine (Jun 29, 2011)

i am looking for a cheap mower to mow some four wheeler trails and a small yard


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I think it's pretty cool!Just shows what people can do,if they want/need to.


----------

